# Uggh...Cat in trouble?



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah well this sucks.  My Brochis cats are very skittish, and I dont know if this is the cause, but they often wriggle against things, etc. when they hear movement outside the tank or whatever. SO I look in on them today and I see one that swims fine, actually hes a bit overactive, but every once in a while kind of twitches and scratches his side on the sand. On close inspection, I see a small fleshy spot. I think hes missing a scale. Chance of survival? Probably not very large, Im going to dose with melafix and WCs. My Brochis are my favorite fish-theyre very dark green and have a great personality. Anywho I have some pics:

The discoloration is in the middle of his side...not near the gills.

Maybe I will see this famed fishy immune system in action.

http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d102/Pac-Man44/IMG_1393.jpg
http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d102/Pac-Man44/IMG_1371.jpg


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Don't write him off yet, he may surprise you. Clean water is a must.


----------



## Pac-Man (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, Im not writing him off of course. Hes still kicking today, and he still has great coloration. Its just that I haven't witnessed any fish comebacks as of yet, though I admit I haven't been around for long.


----------

